# First Three Foals at Excaliber Stables



## TomEHawk (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are the first three foals for Excaliber Stables. The first two pictures are of a stud colt we've named Excaliber's Kung Pow Pony. He is sired by a son of Congress grand champion, D&S Tom E. Hawk, that is 2-time Congress reserve grand champion modern under stallion, Excaliber's Knights & Days. The dam of this colt is a multiple time Congress champion producer, Misty Blues. Misty is sired by a son of Kilbro's Willie Doo and produced by one of only 2 daughters of 10 time Congress modern pleasure stake champion, Hollywood Dazzle.









This next foal is a filly sired by Excaliber's Knights & Days. She is out of multiple Congress champion producing mare, RFP Hi-Lee Unlikely. "Lee" is a direct daughter of multiple time Congress grand champion modern stallion and Congress grand champion sire, Pony-Vista's Hi-Lee.









The final foal is a colt we've named, Excaliber's Perfect Day. This little colt is sired by the first Congress modern harness under stake champion & AMHR National park harness over stake champion, RFP Timed To Perfection. "Beaver" comes from a long line of Congress modern grand/stake champions that we're sired by the great stallion, Cres-O-Lars Prime Time. Some of these winners are; RFP 6/8 Time, (ASPC/AMHR), RFP River Of Time, RFP Time For Love & RFP The Time Has Come. This colt is out of Congress champion in modern halter and harness, P.P.S Just Add Pearls. "Pearl" is sired by Congress modern under harness stake champion and son of Dun-Haven Drummer Boy, P.P.S ICU Looking.









Click on the pictures to view them larger. All three of these foals wll be modern or modern pleasure and should stay small enough to be under ponies.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations on such nice foals!


----------

